# College Freshman... not fitting in....



## anon777 (Oct 2, 2013)

So, as many college freshmen, I am just starting out on my 4-5 year adventure that's supposed to help figure out who I am... Well, I thought I knew that, now I have NO IDEA! 

I was always that girl in high school who was involved in everything possible (Softball Captain, President of Honor Society, numerous volunteer groups, AP classes, etc) and was well-liked and (please don't think of me as cocky) considered popular, especially by teachers and faculty. Now I'm at college and I feel completely alone, even though I know a dozen people from high school here, including my bestfriend who is my roommate.

I can't explain the anxiety I am feeling. People come and talk to me and for some reason I push away. I talked to a really nice girl in my lecture class, got her number so we could study together and the next day I sat on the other side of the room and haven't talked to her since.

Along with this problem, my school is known for partying/ being big on sororities... I hate the concept of a sorority and I hate partying and don't drink, smoke, or anything of the sort. But that's all everyone does here. 

I have the constant worry that I will never find a good guy (as dramatic and ridiculous as it may sound, basing my life over it) and I wont get married or have the life I want when I get older. I laugh at myself when I think about it, but its still an underlying anxiety.

I love the campus and I just started getting into programs that I enjoy and I am starting to be my perky happy self again, until of course I am alone and start thinking about how everyone's getting drunk and... I'm alone. 

I had an amazing and fun high school experience and I'll admit that the sudden transition from queen bee to no-life is taking a toll on my recently-attained confidence. Especially since my grades arn't that great because I never used to have to study... so Im not sure how to. 

I realize that my problem is not as dyer or intense as many of the others on this site so any input would be appreciated. I think I just need to know I'm not alone.... :blank


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I believe that everyone goes through this when at university for the first time. Facing the world all alone with one's whole life laid out like a tortuous path through a maze of the unknown is a daunting thought.

My situation was like yours because I was successful in high school with clubs, AP, honor roll, volunteering, study abroad, and all that jazz. I was never popular or fit in anywhere, but I thought everything would work out after uni.

The anxiety you are feeling will melt away eventually as you delve more into your studies. If the party and drinking stuff is not your scene then you can join a club or group to get away from people who engage in those things.

Just give it some time and you will soon adjust. You really do have many new experiences to come and new opportunities. You just have to get into the mindset to be determined and accomplished and let nothing get you down. Once you get into your schoolwork and involved, like you were in high school, then you will feel like yourself again.


----------

